
Jinx: Simple Embeddable Scripting Language - azhenley
https://www.jinx-lang.org/
======
tzekid
The language manages to have a syntax even more close to pseudo-code than what
I've seen before.

It's not a language for me, but the simple fact that you can have 'organic'
variables with spaces in between (e.g. `some variable`) is pretty awesome.

I wonder if and how is this better suited to beginners in comparison to, let's
say, python ...

------
wdiamond
I loved the syntax, but I do prefer automatic gc. I also have some ideas for
classes in this schema. something like

class Big Car extends Car, Chassi and Engine :{

    
    
        move {THIS} {attrib} by {offset} :{
    
    
            set {THIS} [attrib] to offset
    
    
        }
    
    

}

set car to new Big Car

move car x by 10

i dont like begin and end style

